# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون تنظيم مهنة الصيدلة

## هيثم الفقى

مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة قانون رقم 367 - صادر في 1/8/1994 اقر مجلس النواب وينشر رئيس الجمهورية القانون التالي نصه: 

مادة وحيدة - صدق قانون مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة المعاد إلى مجلس النواب بالمرسوم الرقم 3094 تاريخ 2/6/1980 كما عدلته اللجان النيابية ومجلس النواب. يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 
بعبدا في 1 آب 1994 الامضاء: الياس الهراوي صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء الامضاء: رفيق الحريري رئيس مجلس الوزراء الامضاء: رفيق الحريري قانون مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة الباب الاول - في الترخيص بمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة المادة 1- يعتبر مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة كل عمل يؤدي إلى تجهيز او تركيب او تصنيع او تجزئة او بيع سواء بالجملة او المفرق او توزيع لأي دواء او مادة صيدلانية معدة للاستعمال الداخلي او الخارجي او بطريق الحقن لوقاية الانسان او الحيوان من الامراض أو للشفاء منها او يكون لها هذه المزايا. 

المادة 2- تمنح الاجازة بمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة على الاراضي اللبنانية بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة بناء على اقتراح المدير العام للوزارة. لا يجوز لاحد ان يزاول مهنة الصيدلة او ان يتخذ لقب صيدلي الا اذا توافرت فيه الشروط المبينة في المواد الاتية: 

المادة 3- يشترط في الصيدلي اللبناني: 1- ان يكون حائزا شهادة الصيدلة من كلية حكومية للصيدلة او من احد كليات الصيدلة غير الحكومية شرط ان تكون تلك الشهادة مطابقة تماما للشهادة التي تعطيها الكليات المذكورة لابناء البلاد المنتسبين اليها دون نقص ولا تعديل وان تكون مثلها مقبولة للعمل في تلك البلاد نفسها وان تعترف بهذه الكليات الحكومة اللبنانية. 
2- ان يكون حائزا شهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية- القسم الثاني- او ما يعادلها. 
3- ان يكون قد اتم العشرين من عمره. 
4- ان لا يكون محكوما عليه بجناية او محاولة جناية من اي نوع كانت او بجنحة شائنة او محاولة جنحة شائنة . وتعتبر جنحا شائنة: السرقة، الاحتيال، سوء الائتمان، الشك دون مؤونة، الاختلاس، الرشوة، الاغتصاب، التهويل، التزوير، استعمال المزور، الشهادة الكاذبة، اليمين الكاذبة،الجرائم المخلة بالاخلاق المنصوص عليها في الباب السابع من قانون العقوبات ، الجرائم ، المتعلقة بزراعة المواد المخدرة ، او الاتجار بها او تعاطيها. 
5- ان يجتاز بنجاح امتحان "الكولوكيوم " الذي تجريه وزارة الثقافة و التعليم العالي. 
راجع القانون رقم 247 الصادر في 7/8/2000 فيما يتعلق بتعديل تسمية وزارة الثقافة والتعليم العالي
المادة 4- تطبق على الصيدلي المتجنس بالجنسية اللبنانية احكام المادة الثالثة فور حصوله على الجنسية اللبنانية. 

المادة 5- يشترط في الصيدلي غير اللبناني من رعايا الدول العربية: 1-ان تتوافر فيه الشروط المبينة في المادة الثالثة. 2-ان يكون تابعا لبلد يعامل الصيادلة اللبنانيين بالمثل هناك وفق اتفاقية في هذا الشأن بين البلدين. 3- اذا كان اجنبي الاصل ومتجنسا بجنسية احدى الدول العربية فيجب ان يكون قد مضى خمس سنوات على اكتسابه هذه الجنسية. 

المادة 6- يشترط في الصيدلي غير اللبناني، من سائر الجنسيات: 1- ان تتوافر فيه الشروط المبينة في المادة الثالثة. 2- ان يكون تابعا لبلد يطبق المعاملة بالمثل على الوجه المبين في الفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة اعلاه. 3- ان يكون قد انقضى على نيله شهادة الصيدلة عشر سنوات على الاقل. 

المادة 7- لا تقبل شهادة الصيدلة المعطاة خارج لبنان ما لم يكن برنامج الدراسة في الجامعة ( كليات الصيدلة) التي اعطتها معادلا لبرنامج الدراسة في جامعات لبنان وما لم تقبل بها لجنة المعادلات. 

المادة 8- يرخص للصيادلة غير اللبنانيين المسجلين في وزارة الصحة العامة قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون بمزاولة مهنتهم في لبنان. وتعتبر اجازة مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة ملغاة حتما اذا غاب صاحبها ثلاث سنوات متتالية عن لبنان. يكرس الالغاء بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة. الباب الثاني - في الصيدليات الفصل الاول - في استثمار الصيدليات المادة 9- لا يجوز انشاء صيدلية الا بترخيص من وزير الصحة العامة. ولا يمنح هذا الترخيص الا لصيدلي لبناني يحمل الاجازة بمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة في لبنان. 

المادة 10- أولا- يقدم طلب الترخيص بإنشاء صيدلية إلى وزارة الصحة العامة مرفقا بالمستندات الآتية: 1- نسخة مصدقة عن الاجازة بمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة في لبنان. 2- افادة من نقابة الصيادلة تثبت تسجيل الصيدلي في النقابة وفقا للاصول. 3- صورة اخراج قيد مصدقة حسب الاصول. 4- نسخة عن السجل العدلي مصدقة حسب الاصول ولا يرجع تاريخها لاكثر من ثلاثة اشهر. 5- اربع صور فوتوغرافية. 6- رسم بموقع الصيدلية وترتيباتها الداخلية. 7- عنوان الصيدلية التجاري. 8- تصريح يوقعه الطالب بأن الصيدلية هي ملكه بكاملها، وأنه يديرها لحسابه وليس اسمه مستعارا فيها. 
ثانيا: تحيل وزارة الصحة العامة الطلب إلى نقابة الصيادلة لابداء الرأي ويكون رأيها استشاريا . تعطى النقابة مهلة اسبوعين فقط من تاريخ استلامها لابداء الرأي. و اذا لم تبد النقابة رأيها ضمن المهلة المذكورة صرف النظر عنه ويكون لوزير الصحة حق البت بالطلب . تراعى في اعطاء الترخيص الاولوية في تقديم الطلبات واذا كانت الطلبات مقدمة بتاريخ واحد تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار اقدمية التسجيل في نقابة الصيادلة. يعطى الترخيص بمجرد توفر الشروط المبينة اعلاه ويبلغ قرار الترخيص إلى نقابة الصيادلة وفي حال التفرغ عن صيدلية مرخص بها من صيدلي إلى صيدلي آخر تتوفر فيه جميع الشروط القانونية يكتفي باعلام وزارة الصحة العامة التي يبقى لها حق التثبت من توفر هذه الشروط. 
ثالثاً: يجب على الصيدلي المرخص له بإنشاء صيدلية ان ينجز معاملات التأسيس ويفتح الصيدلية فعلاً خلال مهلة أقصاها سنة من تاريخ اعطاء الترخيص، وإذا انقضت هذه المدة من دون ان تباشر الصيدلية اعمالها فعلاً، يعتبر الترخيص ملغى حكماً. يكرس الالغاء بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة. 

المادة 11- يجب على الصيدلي المرخص له بإنشاء صيدلية ان يقدم إلى الدوائر المختصة في وزارة الصحة العامة المستندات الاتية: 1 - شهادة تسجيل الصيدلية في السجل الخاص بالمؤسسات التجارية لدى محكمة الدرجة الأولى. 2 - نسخة عن سند الملكية إذا كان مالكاً لمكان إنشاء الصيدلية. 3 - أو نسخة عن سند ايجار للمكان باسمه أو باسم شريكه إذا كان له شريك صيدلي على أن يكون من ضمن وجهة استعمال المأجور، صيدلية. 4 - اشعارا بفتح الصيدلية ومباشرة العمل فيها فعلياً. تتثبت وزارة الصحة العامة من فتح الصيدلية ومباشرة العمل فيها فعلياً‚ضمن المهلة المحددة في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة السابقة بموجب محضر ينظمه ويوقعه الموظف المختص كما يوقعه صاحب العلاقة. 

المادة 12- معدلة وفقا للقانون635 تاريخ 23/4/1997 يرخص بفتح صيدليات جديدة بعد استيفائها الشروط القانونية المنصوص عليها على ان تراعى المسافة بين الصيدلية المنوي انشاؤها واقرب صيدلية قائمة بحيث تكون على النحو الآتي: -‚ثلاثمائة متر (300م) على جميع الأراضي اللبنانية. تقاس المسافة من منتصف باب صيدلية إلى منتصف باب صيدلية أخرى وذلك عن أقرب طريق. يستثنى من شرط الثلاثمائة متر (300م) جميع الصيدليات القائمة قبل صدور هذا القانون شرط أن لا تقل المسافة بينها وبين أقرب صيدلية قائمة عن مائتي متر (200م) من أقرب طريق. 

المادة 13- لا يجوز اعداد الادوية وتحضيرها وبيعها من الجمهور إلا في مركز الصيدلية. 

المادة 14- باستثناء الحالات المبينة في المادة الثالثة والعشرين من هذا القانون، يجب على كل صيدلي يبيع مباشرة من الجمهور ان يكون مالكاً للصيدلية التي يستثمرها وللمعدات والمنتجات الموجودة فيها ولا يحق إلا لصيدلي ان يبيع مباشرة من الجمهور. وكل صيدلي يدير صيدلية تكون كلها أو بعضها ملكاً‚لقاصر يعتبر بحكم مالكها ويخضع للموجبات القانونية ذاتها. 
كل عمل، من عقد وسواه يجري من أجل تمليك أحد الأشخاص غير الصيادلة المأذونين لمؤسسة صيدلانية بكاملها أو بجزء منها يعد باطلاً بطلاناً مطلقاً‚وغير ذي مفعول ويتعرض أطراف العقد وكل من اشترك بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في معاملات تسجيل العقد أو قبوله أو تصديقه من موظفين وسماسرة ووسطاء، للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، ويعتبر الترخيص المعطى على هذا الأساس لاغياً وباطلاً. 

المادة 15- لا يجوز للصيدلي الذي يبيع من الجمهور مباشرة: 1 - ان يتولى أكثر من صيدلية واحدة أو ان يعمل في صيدلية أخرى باستثناء حالة الانابة المنصوص عليها في المادة السادسة عشرة من هذا القانون. 2 - ان يكون له مصلحة في صيدلية غير صيدليته. 3 - ان يتعاطى في صيدليته غير تجاوز الادوية والعقاقير والمنتجات الكيماوية والصحية والمعدات والاشياء المتعلقة بفن الشفاء وحفظ الصحة ومنتجات التجميل. 4 - ان يقوم بأي عمل أخر خارج صيدليته سوى الاشراف التطوعي على الأدوية الاساسية في المراكز المعتمدة للرعاية الصحية الأولية. 5 - ان يقوم بخدمة ليلية مستمرة في أية صيدلية مع مراعاة الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة السادسة عشرة من هذا القانون. 6 - ان يستثمر أو يدير أية مؤسسة صيدلانية أخرى أو يقوم بأي عمل مأجور متصل بمهنته خارج الأراضي اللبنانية وداخلها. 

المادة 16- على الصيدلي ان يدير بنفسه أعمال صيدليته من الناحيتين الفنية والمالية ويحق له ان يوظف صيدلياً مجازاً متفرغاً بصفة مدير مسؤول بعد ابلاغ وزارة الصحة العامة ونقابة الصيادلة، ومستخدمين في اعداد الأدوية. (محضر أدوية). يجب على صاحب أو مستثمر كل مؤسسة صيدلانية يعمل فيها أكثر من ثلاثة مستخدمين في اعداد الأدوية، ان يستخدم لكل ثلاثة منهم، خلا الثلاثة الأولين، صيدلياً قانونياً وذلك قبل استخدام الثلاثة المذكورين. أن تواجد الصيدلي في المؤسسة الصيدلانية أمر الزامي طيلة دوام العمل، وإذا اضطر إلى التغيب عن صيدليته بداعي المرض أو لأي سبب آخر لمدة لا تتجاوز الشهر يمكنه تكليف أحد زملائه الاشراف على الصيدلية. على الصيدلي المناب المداومة في الصيدلية طيلة ساعات العمل ويتحمل شخصياً المسؤولية الفنية. في حال تغيب الصيدلي صاحب الصيدلية مدة تفوق الشهر ان ينيب عنه في إدارة صيدليته صيدلياً متفرغاً، وعليه ان يعلم وزارة الصحة العامة ونقابة الصيادلة بالأمر ويستحصل على ترخيص خاص من وزير الصحة العامة. لا يجوز ان يتجاوز التغيب مدة تفوق سنة واحدة إلا في حالات استثنائية (كالدراسة أو التخصص أو المرض) يقدرها وزير الصحة العامة وعلى ان لا تتجاوز في كل حال سنتين. تطبق أحكام الفقرة الثالثة على الصيدلي صاحب المستودع أو المختبر الطبي أو المصنع كل مخالفة لهذه الأحكام تعرض مرتكبها للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية والتسعين من هذا القانون ولاقفال المؤسسة مؤقتاً أو نهائياً‚بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة. 

المادة 17- على كل صيدلي ان يعلم وزارة الصحة العامة ونقابة الصيادلة بمحل اقامته. 

المادة 18- معدلة وفقا للقانون رقم 153 تاريخ 27/12/1999 في الاماكن التي يعمل فيها بنظام المناوبة (فتح بعض الصيدليات ليلاً أو أيام الآحاد والاعياد) يجب على الصيدلي المناوب ان يتخذ جميع الوسائل اللازمة التي تسهل للجمهور مراجعته اثناء مدة مناوبته. تضع النقابة كل أسبوع جدولاً باسماء الصيادلة المناوبين ويبلغ عن هؤلاء وينشر في وسائل الاعلام بواسطة وزارة الصحة العامة. اما في الأماكن الأخرى فيجب على الصيدلي أن يتخذ الوسائل التي تكفل مراجعته عند الاقتضاء في المواعيد المذكورة. ان وجود صيدلي قانوني مجاز في الصيدلية التي تفتح ليلاً هو الزامي وتحدد مدة الفتح و أوقاته بقرار من مجلس النقابة لكل منطقة لتأمين الدواء للمواطنين. 

المادة 19- لا يرخص لشركة بفتح صيدلية إلا إذا كانت مؤلفة من صيادلة قانونيين لبنانيين وكان أحدهم على الأقل حاصلاً على ترخيص بفتح صيدلية وليس له أو لاحدهم صيدلية أو مصلحة في صيدلية أخرى. كل اتفاق يرمي إلى اعطاء شخص غير صيدلي القانوني، حصلت في الصيدلية أو في أرباحها بأي شكل كان يعد باطلاً بطلاناً مطلقاً. 

المادة 20- لا يجوز للدائنيين، أيا كانت صفة الدين، ان يشتركوا في إدارة أعمال صيدلية مدينهم واستثمارها. 

المادة 21- تمنع استشارة الأطباء والأطباء البيطريين والقابلات وأطباء الأسنان، وأياً كان نوعها في مراكز الصيدليات أو في أماكن تؤدي إليها وذلك باستثناء الحالة التي تستدعي الإسراع في معالجة جريح أو مريض. يعتبر كل من يخالف أحكام الفقرة السابقة مزاولاً مهنة الطب بصورة غير قانونية ويعاقب بالعقوبة المفروضة على هذه المخالفة. 

المادة 22- لا يسوغ للصيدلي أن يزاول بالإضافة إلى مهنته عملاً‚من أعمال الطب أو الطب البيطري أو طب الأسنان أو التوليد وإن كان حائزاً الشهادة القانونية بذلك. الفصل الثاني - في إدارة أعمال الصدليات في أحوال خاصة المادة 23- معدلة وفقا للقانون رقم 135 تاريخ 26/10/1999 لارملة الصيدلي و ورثته ان يستثمروا الصيدلية المتروكة عن مورثهم مدة خمس سنوات على الاكثر من تاريخ وفاته بشرط ان يعهدوا بادارتها إلى صيدلي في الستة أشهر الاولى و عن المدة الباقية إلى صيدلي لا صيدلية له، و ذلك بعد موافقة وزير الصحة العامة و ان يتفرغوا عنها لصيدلي قانوني خلال المدة المذكورة و الا اضحى الترخيص بفتح الصيدلية ملغى. اذا كان للصيدلي المتوفى ولد طالب في الصيدلية تمدد له المدة بقدر مدة الدراسة القانونية. و يستفيد من احكام هذا القانون ورثة الصيدلي الذي لم يمر على وفاته مدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ صدوره. 
الفصل الثالث - في نظام الصيدليات المادة 24- يكتب على واجهة الصيدليات بحروف عربية كبيرة واضحة سهلة القراءة عنوان الصيدلية التجاري واسم أو لقب صاحبها وإذا كانت الصيدلية ملكا لشركة فيذكر اسم الشركة واسم مديرها المسؤول. 

المادة 25- يذكر اسم الصيدلي ولقبه العلمي ورقم رخصة وزارة الصحة العامة ورقمه المتسلسل في النقابة على كل الرسائل والفواتير والبطاقات. ويكون لكل صيدلية خاتم يشتمل على اسمها التجاري وعنوانها واسم الصيدلي مالكها. 

المادة 26- يجب ان تكون الصيدلية مرتبة على وجه يحول دون دخول الجمهور إلى مكان اعداد الادوية. 

المادة 27- 1 - على أصحاب الصيدليات ان يزودوا صيدلياتهم بالمواد التخليقية والمخدرات وبالادوية الضرورية التي يحتاج إليها المريض في الحالات الطارئة على ان تحدد بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة. 
2 - يجب ان تحتوي الصيدلية على مكان مستقل لتحضير وتركيب وتجهيز الادوية. 
3 - يجب ان تكون الصيدلية مجهزة بالمعدات الاتية: - موازين تزن من سنتغ إلى كلغ واحد. - مجموعة مكاييل من الزجاج مدرجة بالتسلسل من عشرة سنتغ مكعبة إلى ليتر. - براد لصيانة جميع الأصناف الواجب فنياً حفظها فيه. - احداث طبعة من القوائم الرسمية وملاحقها التي تنشرها وزارة الصحة العامة باسماء الاطباء والاطباء البيطريين وأطباء الأسنان والقابلات وعناوينهم. - نظام الأدوية الرسمي للجمهورية اللبنانية عند صدوره، وإلى ان يصدر تزود الصيدلية بالطبعة الأخيرة من كتاب الفارماكوبيا الفرنسية أو الاميركية أو الانكليزية. 

المادة 28- تراعى في حفظ الأدوية كما هي معرفة في المادة الثالثة التعليمات الواردة في نظام الأدوية وتتلف جميع المواد الفاسدة والمشكوك في أمرها. ولا يحتفظ بالمواد التي لها مدة معينة للاستعمال بعد انتهاء هذه المدة. 
الفصل الرابع - في الصيدليات التابعة للمستشفيات 
المادة 29- 1 - على جميع المستشفيات العامة والخاصة ان يكون في داخلها صيدلية يديرها صيدلي متفرغ شرط ان لا يكون لها منفذ على الطريق العام وان لا تبيع الادوية إلا من المرضى اثناء اقامتهم فيها قيد المعالجة. 2 - تعطى المستشفيات القائمة بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون مهلة ستة أشهر للتقيد بالموجب المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة. 

المادة 30- ان أصحاب المعامل والمشاغل يمكنهم ان يقتنوا خزانة أدوية للاسعاف الأولي تحدد محتوياتها من قبل مصلحة الصيدلة في وزارة الصحة العامة. لا يجوز ان تستعمل تلك الأدوية إلا للعاملين في المعمل أو المشغل وذلك بصورة مجانية ويلزم رؤساء المؤسسات ان يحصلوا على اجازة من وزير الصحة العامة باقتناء خزانة الادوية. 

المادة 31- يمسك في الصيدليات السجلات المفروضة للوصفات المركبة والمخدرات والمواد التخليقية، تخضع الصيدليات وخزائن الأدوية للتفتيش المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون. 
الباب الثالث - في من يقوم مقام الصيدلي في بعض الحالات 
المادة 32- كل طبيب أو طبيب بيطري أو طبيب أسنان مقيم في مكان لا صيدلية فيه يمكنه الحصول من وزارة الصحة العامة على اجازة باقتناء خزانة أدوية كل حسب اختصاصه لتقديم الادوية والمستحضرات المصرح له قانوناً بوصفها للاشخاص أو الحيوانات الذين يعالجهم شرط أن يكون ذلك المكان خالياً من صيدلية قائمة على مسافة خمسة كيلو مترات. وهذه الاجازة لا تخول صاحبها في حال من الأحوال ان يفتح صيدلية أو يحفظ الادوية في مكان آخر غير محل عيادته ويجب ان تكون الادوية التي يقدمها لمرضاه مجزأة مسبقاً من قبل صيدلي صاحب صيدلية يدون اسمه ولقبه العلمي على هذه المحضرات. 

المادة 33- على الأطباء المجاز لهم بمقتضى المادة السابقة باقتناء خزانة أدوية ان يمسكوا السجلات المفروضة على الصيادلة ويخضعوا كهؤلاء للتفتيش. 

المادة 34- تعتبر الاجازة المعطاة في الحالات المذكورة آنفاً ملغاة حكماً بمجرد فتح صيدلية قانونية في المحل ذاته أو في جهة تبعد عنه خمسة كيلو مترات أو أقل. ويعطى صاحب الاجازة الملغاة مهلة ستة أشهر غير قابلة التمديد لتصفية الأدوية الموجودة لديه. 

المادة 35- يحق للطبيب ان يقدم لمرضاه النماذج الطبية المجانية فقط ولا يحق له أن يبيع الادوية ولو كان حائزاً شهادة في الصيدلة. 
الباب الرابع - في الأدوية 
الفصل الأول - أحكام عامة 
المادة 36- الدواء هو كل مادة بسيطة أو مركبة لها خصائص للشفاء أو للوقاية أو لها فعل فيزيولوجي وتستعمل في طب وجراحة الإنسان او الحيوان. تعد أدوية أو بحكم الأدوية: 1 - المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة والنظامية وكما هي محددة في الباب الخامس. 2 - الاشياء المعقمة ذات المزايا الطبية والمهيأة بطريقة خاصة لتضميد الجروح ولاسيما الانسجة وقطع الأقمشة المعقمة أو المغموسة بمنتجات طبية مضادة للعفونة وغيرها من المواد التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة. 3 - المياه المعدنية الطبية أي المياه التي لا يمكن استعمالها للشرب العادي في حالة الصحة العامة وتحدد بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة. 4 - الامصال واللقاحات والمواد الطبية المستمدة من الإنسان أوالحيوان. 5 - المواد المعدة للحمامات ذات المزايا الطبية. 6 - مواد التجميل التي تحتوي على مواد طبية علاجية. 7 - الحليب المعد خصيصاً للرضع دون الستة أشهر بعبوات لا تزيد عن نصف كيلو غرام والحليب المحول حسب الأنظمة المتعلقة بتصنيف الحليب. 


المادة 37- ان تجارة الأعشاب الطبية التي لها صفة علاجية سواء بمفردها أو مخلوطة أو التي يمكن أن تحتوي على مواد مضرة أو سامة هي كلها مختصة بالصيادلة. وكذلك يختص بالصيادلة أو بمن أجيز لهم حسب هذا القانون: 1 - كل تحضير أو عملية يراد بها تغيير خصائص النباتات الطبية أو استخلاص منتجات منها. 2 - بيع المنتجات الناشئة عن التحضيرات أو العمليات المشار إليها سواء اكان البيع بالجملة وبالمفرق. 

المادة 38- تبقى تجارة النباتات واجزاء النباتات غير الوارد ذكرها في المادة السابقة حرة شرط ان تباع بحالتها الطبيعية وباسمها العلمي أو الدارج مع اسم بلد انتاجها عند الاقتضاء بدون أية تسمية غير مألوفة أو دلالة علاجية. 

المادة 39- يمنع بيع الأدوية السرية ويعتبر دواء سرياً كل دواء لا تحمل بطاقته بيان المادة أو المواد المركب منها ورقم الطبخة وتاريخ الفاعلية. 

المادة 40- يمنع منعاً باتاً على الصيدلي ان يقوم بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره بالدعاية لصيدليته لدى الأطباء أو لدى غيرهم أو ان يسعى لجلب زبائن لها بصورة تمس بمصالح سائر الصيادلة بأي طريقة كانت. 

المادة 41- لوزير الصحة العامة ان يحدد أصناف المستحضرات الصيدلانية (codex) التي يرخص للصيادلة أصحاب الصيدليات بتصنيعها. كل دواء يجهز في الصيدليات يجب ان يوضع في وعاء كزجاجة أو علبة أو إناء أو رزمة وان تلصق على الوعاء لاصقة مطبوع عليها اسم الصيدلية وعنوانها وطريقة استعمال الدواء وتاريخ فعاليته، طبقاً لما هو مذكور في الوصفة الطبية ورقم الطبخة المتسلسلة وثمنه واسم المريض. تكون اللاصقة بيضاء اللون إذا كان الدواء معداً للاستعمال الداخلي وتكون اللاصقة حمراء اللون إذا كان الدواء معد للاستعمال الخارجي ويكتب عليها "للاستعمال الخارجي" مع إضافة كلمة "سام إذا كان الدواء يحتوي مواداً سامة أو خطرة. وتكون اللاصقة خضراء اللون للدواء المعد للاستعمال البيطري سواء أكان من الداخل أو الخارج مع عبارة "للاستعمال البيطري". وإذا كان الدواء يستدعي فنياً خضع عند الاستعمال فيجب ذكر ذلك صراحة على اللاصقة باللغة العربية واحدى اللغتين الفرنسية أو الانكليزية. 

المادة 42- لا يجوز استيراد أو حيازة أو بيع أو توزيع أية مادة من المواد المعدة للاستعمال الصيدلي إذا لم تتوفر فيها الشروط التي يتطلبها النظام الرسمي المذكورة فيه. 
الفصل الثاني - في الوصفات الطبية 
المادة 43- لا يجوز لأي صيدلي ان يصرف أي دواء دون وصفة طبية أو بعلم طبيب، باستثناء الأدوية التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة بعد أخذ رأي نقابة الأطباء ونقابة الصيادلة. ويستمر العمل الصيدلي كالسابق حتى صدور قرار وزير الصحة العامة. 

المادة 44- تكتب الوصفة بطريقة سهلة القراءة تستطيع معها كل صيدلية ان تهيئ الدواء الموصوف فيها وكل وصفة لا تحمل اسم وعنوان موقعها بطريقة مقروءة يجب رفضها. 

المادة 45- يجب على الصيدلي ان يقوم بتجهيز الادوية وفقاً‚للدستور المحدد وإذا لم يذكر في الوصفة دستور معين يمكن للصيدلي ان يجهز الدواء وفقاً للدساتير المعمول بها في لبنان وعلى ان يذكر على الوصفة الطبية وفي دفتر قيد الوصفات الدستور الذي جهز الدواء بموجبه. 

المادة 46- لا يجوز للصيدلي من تلقاء نفسه أو باتفاق مع حامل الوصفة أن يغير من كميات المواد المذكورة فيها، أو ان يستعيض عن مادة بمادة أخرى. ولا يجوز للطبيب ان يعين معملاً خاصاً إذا كان المستحضر أو المادة مدرجة في احد أنظمة الأدوية تحت اسمها العلمي، ولا يجوز للصيدلي ان يجهز وصفة مكتوبة بعبارات مصطلح عليها مع كاتبها. 

المادة 47- إذا رأى الصيدلي خطأ في كتابة الوصفة أو خامرة شك في أمرها فلا يجوز له ان يغير من تلقاء نفسه أو بموافقة حاملها، نصها أو يعدل مقادير الأجزاء المذكورة فيها بل عليه ان يلفت نظر كاتبها إلى الأمور التي استرعت انتباهه فيها وان يطلب تأييدها خطياً. وإذا كان الوصول إلى كاتب الوصفة متعذراً فيمكن تركيب الوصفة بحسب التعليمات المدرجة في نظام الأدوية. 

المادة 48- لا يجوز للصيدلي تجهيز أدوية تحتوي على احدى المواد الواردة في الجدولين (أ) و (ب) من نظم الأدوية المعتمدة من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة والمواد التخليقية النفسية إلا بموجب وصفة طبية. 

المادة 49- كل وصفة جهزت تدرج في سجل الوصفات ويذكر اسم موقعها والمواد والمقادير المركبة منها وطريقة استعمالها وثمنها ورقمها المتسلسل وتاريخ تحضيرها. ويجب ان يكون التسجيل بخط واضح وان لا يتخلله بياض أو يحصل فيه حك وتحشية. 

المادة 50- تعاد الوصفة إلى صاحبها بعد ان تختم بخاتم الصيدلية ويذكر عليها رقمها المتسلسل وثمنها وإذا احتفظ الصيدلي بالوصفة الأصلية أما عملاً بالقوانين والأنظمة المرعية وإما رغبة منه في رفع التبعة عنه فيعطي حاملها بناء لطلبه نسخة مطابقة لها بلا مقابل مختومة بخاتم الصيدلية ومشتملة على رقمها المتسلسل وثمنها. 

المادة 51- يلزم الصيادلة بالمحافظة على سر المهنة فلا يجوز لهم اطلاع أحد على الوصفات المسلمة لهم ولا واعطاؤها إلا للطبيب الذي وصفها أو للمريض أو لرسوله. 
الباب الخامس 
الفصل الأول - المستحضرات الخاصة والنظامية 
المادة 52- تعتبر مستحضرات صيدلانية خاصة أو نظامية خاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون الادوية التي سبق تحضيرها وتجزئتها لبيعها أو عرضها للبيع بواسطة الصيدليات على مسؤولية منتجها. وتعتبر من المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة صبغات الشعر ومواد التجميل المحتوية على مادة سامة خطرة أو مواد طبية مفعول علاجي. 

المادة 53- كل مستحضر صيدلاني خاص أو نظامي يجب ان تذكر على الوعاء الذي يحتويه وعلى ظاهر غلافه وفي النشرات الطبية الداخلية البيانات الاتية. 
1 - اسم وعنوان المصنع أو الصيدلية حيث تم انتاجه. 
2 - اسم المستحضر وكميته. 
3 - اسماء ومقادير جميع المواد الداخلة في تركيبه ويجب ان تسمى باسمائها العلمية أو بالأسماء المعطاة لها في دستور الأدوية مع لفت النظر إلى المواد السامة والمواد التي لها تأثيرات جانبية أو التي يحظر استعمالها إلا باستشارة الطبيب وجميع التقيدات المفروضة من الدوائر المختصة في بلد المنشأ. 
4 - على الصيدلي ان يرسل إلى المصنع اللبناني أو المستورد المستحضرات التي لها تاريخ محدد للاستعمال قاربت مدتها على الانتهاء، وعلى المصنع اللبناني أو المستورد استبدال هذه المستحضرات وابلاغ وزارة الصحة العامة عن كل مستحضر بحوزته له تاريخ محدد للاستعمال قاربت مدته على الانتهاء، ويتم تلف هذه المستحضرات تحت إشراف وزارة الصحة العامة. وتطبق الطريقة ذاتها على كل دواء يظهر فيه خطأ في التصنيع أو أي تغيير في مظهره الخارجي. 
5 - رقم التسجيل المتسلسل لترخيص وزارة الصحة العامة. 

6 - ثمن المبيع من الجمهور كما هو محدد في آخر تعرفة لوزارة الصحة العامة. 
7 - رقم عملية التجهيز. 
8 - تاريخ الصنع. 
9 - تاريخ انتهاء الفعالية. 

المادة 54- يحظر صنع أي مستحضر صيدلاني خاص أو نظامي في لبنان أو استيراده من الخارج إلا بترخيص من وزارة الصحة العامة. يرفق طلب الترخيص بستة نماذج من المستحضر وفي حال الاستيراد من الخارج بافادة رسمية صادرة عن السلطة المختصة في بلد المنشأ تفيد ان المستحضر مسجل فيه ويباع في السوق المحلي مع تاريخ وضعه في التداول، كا يرفق مع طلب الترخيص المعلومات الاتية: 1 - التركيب الكامل للمستحضر من حيث أنواع وكميات المواد الداخلة فيه ومبادئه الفعالة وتأثيراته الجانبية. 2 - وصف مفصل للتحديد التحليلي خاصة للمواد الفعالة. 3 - معلومات مفصلة عن تسمية المستحضر ومفعوله الصيدلاني والسريري وطرق استعماله. تحال الطلبات والنماذج إلى لجنة فنية تؤلف من: - مدير عام وزارة الصحة العامة - رئيساً. - رئيس مصلحة الصيدلة في وزارة الصحة العامة - عضواً. - رئيس دائرة التفتيش في وزارة الصحة العامة - عضواً. - رئيس دائرة الاستيراد في وزارة الصحة العامة - عضواً‚مقرراً. - عضوين تنتدبهما نقابة الأطباء أحدهما استاذ في الطب والثاني استاذ فرماكولوجيا. - عضوين تنتدبهما نقابة الصيادلة أحدهما استاذ في العلوم الصيدلانية. على اللجنة ان تبت بكل طلب يقدم إليها بمدة ثلاثة أشهر وإلا حق للوزير السماح بالاستيراد والتسويق والتصنيع من قبل صاحب الطلب وبالسعر المقدم ريثما تبت اللجنة بالطلب. وفي حال رفض المستحضر يجب تعليله. وفي حال قبول المستحضر يحال قرار اللجنة إلى لجنة الأسعار المنصوص عليها في المادة الثمانين من هذا القانون مع نموذجين يذكر عليهما رقم وتاريخ التسجيل والسعر المطلوب اعتماده من المستورد. تحال بقية النماذج إلى المختبر المركزي للتحليل. تتخذ القرارات في هذه اللجنة بالأكثرية، وفي حال تعادل الأصوات يعتبر صوت الرئيس مرجحاً. يتقاضى رئيس واعضاء اللجنة الفنية تعويض حضور لقاء عملهم في اللجنة، تحدد قيمته بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الصحة العامة. 

المادة 55- لا يجوز استيراد المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة أو النظامية المصنوعة في الخارج إلا من قبل صيدلي لبناني صاحب صيدلية أو صاحب مستودع. ولا يجوز استيراد أو بيع أو توزيع المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة أو النظامية في لبنان إلا إذا كانت منطبقة على المواصفات التي يحملها المستحضر كما يباع في بلد المنشأ. على طالب الترخيص ان يتقدم بجميع الوثائق التي تثبت ذلك ضمن طلب التسجيل وفقاً للمادة الرابعة والخمسين من هذا القانون. وفي كل حال لا يجوز استيراد المستحضرات ما لم تكن ذات فائدة عامة. يرفق طلب الترخيص لصنع المستحضر الصيدلاني الخاص أو النظامي في لبنان أو لاستيراده من الخارج بايصال من وزارة المالية بمبلغ يوازي ضعف الحد الأدنى للأجور تبقى حقاً مكتسباً للخزنية. يمكن تعديل هذا المبلغ زيادة أو نقصاناً بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الصحة ووزير المالية. يحق للمستشفيات التعليمية التابعة لكليات الطب العاملة في لبنان استيراد الأدوية التي تحتاجها للابحاث والتعليم ولا تتوفر في الأسواق المحلية، دون مراعاة أحكام المادة الخامسة من هذا القانون. تحدد المستشفيات التعليمية كما تحدد أنواع الأدوية التي يحق لها استيرادها بقرارات من وزير الصحة العامة. 

المادة 56- يخضع استيراد وتصدير واعادة تصدير الأدوية والمواد الكيماوية والحليب المعد لغذاء الأطفال لاجازة تعطيها وزارة الصحة العامة. 

المادة 57- يمنع بيع النماذج الطبية منعاً باتاً كما يمنع اجراء أي مقايضة عليها. 

المادة 58- يجب ان تتوافر في النماذج الطبية التي توزع مجاناً‚الشروط الآتية: البيانات الواردة في المادة الثالثة والخمسين من هذا القانون. ان يطبع المصنع على الوعاء الداخلي وعلى الغلاف الخارجي عبارة: "نموذج طبي مجاني محظور بيعه" باللغة العربية وبلغة أجنبية. 

المادة 59- تسجل جميع المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة أو النظامية المرخص بها سواء أكانت مصنوعة في لبنان أو مستوردة من الخارج في سجل خاص في وزارة الصحة العامة. ويجب ان تؤخذ موافقة وزارة الصحة العامة عند نقل ملكية المستحضر أو تغيير منشئه. 

المادة 60- لا يجوز بعد تسجيل المستحضر اجراء أي تعديل في البيانات الواردة في المادة الثالثة والخمسين من هذا القانون إلا بعد موافقة وزارة الصحة العامة. وإذا قررت وزارة الصحة العامة تحليل المستحضر تكون نفقات التحليل على عاتق صاحبه. 
الفصل الثاني - في مصانع المستحضرات الصيدلانية 
المادة 61- 1 - لا يجوز إنشاء مصنع للمستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة أو النظامية إلا بترخيص من وزارة الصحة العامة تحدد شروطه بمرسوم وفقاً للأحكام المتعلقة بانشاء مصانع الأدوية. 2 - يعطى الترخيص بإنشاء واستثمار المصنع لصيدلي لبناني متفرغ، كما يمكن اعطاء الترخيص لشركة مغفلة لبنانية، وإذا لم تكن شركة مغفلة لبنانية فيجب في هاتين الحالتين ان يكون احد الشركاء فيها على الأقل صيدلياً لبنانياً، يكون مسؤولاً تجاه وزارة الصحة العامة وفقاً لاحكام المادة الثالثة والستين من هذا القانون. 3 - يبلغ قرار الترخيص لنقابة الصيادلة، وعلى المرخص له ان ينشئ المصنع ويباشر اعمال الانتاج في مهلة اقصاها سنتان من تاريخ صدور قرار الترخيص وإلا اعتبر قرار الترخيص ملغى حكماً. ويكرس هذا الالغاء بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة. 

المادة 62- يجب ان يكون المصنع مزوداً بمختبر للتحاليل مشتملاً على جميع الالات والعدد والمواد اللازمة لفحص منتجات المصنع والمواد الأولية الواردة إليه. 

المادة 63- يكون لكل مصنع ادوية مدير فني مسؤول عن التصنيع ويشترط في المدير الفني ان يكون صيدلياً متفرغاً مرخصاً له بمزاولة المهنة. 

المادة 64- بالإضافة إلى المدير الفني المذكور في المادة السابقة، يجب ان يشرف على العمل في كل من فرع الاختبار والتركيب التنفيذي ومختبر التحليل الوارد ذكرها في المادة الثانية والستين صيدلي واحد على الأقل متخصص ومتفرغ يكون مسؤولاً مع المدير الفني عن جودة الاصناف التي يقوم المصنع بتجهيزها حسب اصول التصنيع الجيد. 

المادة 65- يجب على الصيدلي المشرف على مختبر التحاليل: 1 - ان يفحص بدقة تامة كل دفعة من المنتجات والحاصلات والمستحضرات التي تم تجهيزها في المصنع وذلك قبل البدء بتوزيعها أو بيعها وقبل اخراجها من المصنع. 
2 - ان يفحص المواد الأولية للتأكد من ان خواصها الطبيعية او تركيبها الكيماوي مطابق للنظم الرسمية المعتمدة أو لما هو وارد في الكتب العلمية أو المراجع الاخرى، وبحال عدم المطابقة يجب عليه اعلام وزارة الصحة العامة فوراً والاحتفاظ بهذه المواد الأولية ليجري اتلافها من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة او اعادتها إلى بلد المنشأ بإشراف وزارة الصحة العامة. 
3 - ان يمسك سجلاً خاصاً تدون عليه بأرقام متسلسلة مع التاريخ، نتائج التحاليل للمواد الأولية ولكل طبخة مصنعة. 
4 - ان يحتفظ بعينات من كل طبخة حتى بعد تسويقها كما يجري عليها الفحوصات الدورية وفق توصيات منظمة الصحة العالمية. تدون نتائج هذه التحاليل في السجل الخاص وفق الاصول المحددة في الفقرة السابقة. 

المادة 66- لا يجوز استعمال المصنع لصنع مواد أو مستحضرات غير المستحضرات الصيدلانية. 

المادة 67- على الصيدلي الذي يقوم بتجهيز المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة او النظامية في صيدليته وعلى المدير الفني لمصنع الادوية ان يمسك كلاهما دفتراً أو بطاقة يدون فيه تباعاً مقدار الكمية المجهزة في كل مرة من كل مستحضر وتاريخ التجهيز وان يعطي رقماً‚متسلسلاً لكل عملية تجهيز وان يدون أيضاً الكميات المستعملة منها وتاريخ تصريفها والجهات المسلمة اليها ويوقع على هذا الدفتر الصيدلي المسؤول عن التحاليل. 

المادة 68- 1 - لا يجوز اخراج اصناف كلورات البوتاس أو كلورات الباريوم وحامض البكريك والنتريك واملاحهما من المصنع الا بتصريح من وزارة الداخلية ووزارة الدفاع الوطني وبعد موافقة وزير الصحة العامة. 
2 - يجب ان تتضمن المواد الأولية الفعالة التي تستعمل في تصنيع المستحضرات الصيدلانية، وكشرط لاستيرادها واستعمالها، شهادات مراقبة النوعية لكل طبخة على حدة، اضافة إلى التحاليل التي يجب ان تجري من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة وقسم مراقبة النوعية في المصنع وتدون النتائج وتوثق في سجلات خاصة. 
3 - يجب ان تحمل الغلافات كتابات واضحة وعلامات فارقة للادوية المعدة للاستعمال الخارجي وتلك المعدة للاستعمال الداخلي. كما يجب تمييز المضادات الحيوية والمواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية بتعليمات واضحة واشارات خاصة. 
الفصل الثالث - في بيع المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة والنظامية 
المادة 69- يجب تحديد شروط البطاقات وذكر المعلومات التالية على العبوة الداخلية والخارجية: اسم المصنع المنتج، بلد المنشأ، الاسم التجاري، الاسم العلمي، شروط حفظ الدواء، رقم التسجيل في وزارة الصحة، سعر المبيع للعموم في لبنان بالليرة اللبنانية، رقم الطبخة، تاريخ الصنع، تاريخ الفعالية، على ان تتضمن النشرة العلمية تحذيراً بأن لا تقع الادوية بمتناول الأطفال. بالإضافة لأي فرض قفل الامان من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة للادوية التي تتطلب ذلك. وتكون البيانات المذكورة على بطاقات المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة والنظامية وفي ما يوزع منها من نشرات واعلانات المنصوص عليها في المادة الواحدة والاربعين مطابقة لما تحتويه فعلاً تلك المستحضرات من مواد ويجب الا تذكر فيها عبارات تتنافى مع الاداب العامة أو من شأنها تضليل الجمهور واغراؤه. وتؤخذ موافقة وزارة الصحة العامة على نصوص تلك البيانات أو النشرات أو الاعلانات قبل استعمالها أو نشرها. 

المادة 70- لا يجوز لأصحاب مصانع المستحضرات الصيدلانية أو مستورديها أصحاب المستودعات ان يمتنعوا عن بيع ما يصنعون او يستوردون من المستحضرات للاشخاص والمؤسسات الصيدلانية المرخص لهم بذلك مقابل دفع ثمنها ولا يجوز بيعها للعموم. 
1 - يمسك أو يفرد سجل خاص يبين حركة الداخل والخارج وكيفية واماكن التوزيع مع ذكر أرقام الطبخة. 
2 - على مصانع الادوية الوطنية والاجنبية التقيد وتعبئة النموذج الخاص بترصيد وتسجيل الاعراض الجانبية وموانع الاستعمال. 
3 - على مصانع الأدوية الوطنية والاجنبية، سحب عينات من الادوية المسوقة واجراء التحاليل اللازمة للتأكد من الثبات والامان والفعالية والنوعية وفقاً لنظام اصدار الشهادات المقرر من منظمة الصحة العالمية. 

المادة 71- لوزير الصحة العامة ان يصدر قرارا بناء على اقتراح اللجنة الفنية بمنع تداول أي مستحضر صيدلاني إذا اتضح له ان استعماله قد الحق ضرراً بالصحة العامة أو انه عديم الفائدة أو إذا توقف بلد المنشأ عن بيعه. مع التأكيد على تطبيق قرارات وتوصيات منظمة الصحة العالمية بهذا الشأن. وفي هذه الحالة يشطب تسجيل المستحضر من دفاتر الوزارة إذا كان من المستحضرات الصيدلانية الخاصة أو النظامية وتضبط الكميات الموجودة منه ادارياً اينما وجدت وتتلف ولا يحق لاصحابها الرجوع على الوزارة بأي تعويض مهما كان نوعه. تقوم دائرة التفتيش الصيدلي بسحب عينات مشبوهة من الصيدليات أو المستودعات أو المعامل وتحللها في المختبر المركزي، في حال تبين أي خلل يتخذ وزير الصحة قراراً بتلف الدواء الفاسد ويعاقب وفق أحكام هذا القانون المسؤول عن الغش أو الاهمال. 
الباب السادس - في ممثلي المصانع والمكاتب العلمية والمستوردين أصحاب المستودعات 
المادة 72- 1 - ان ممثلي مصانع الأدوية الذين يمارسون نشاطهم قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون تبقى تجارتهم حرة ولا يستوردون لحسابهم الخاص بل لحساب الصيادلة أو أصحاب المستودعات المرخص لهم، أو لمستودع خاص بهم أنشئ أو ينشأ وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 
2 - ان حق تمثيل مصانع الادوية بعد صدور هذا القانون ينحصر بصيادلة لبنانيين أو شركات لبنانية مجاز لها من وزارة الصحة العامة بممارسة المهنة. 

المادة 73- ينشأ لكل مصنع أدوية يزيد عدد مستحضراته المسجلة والمستوردة أو المصنعة في لبنان عن الثلاثين أو لعدة مصانع لا يزيد عددها عن الخمسة ولا تتجاوز مجموع مستحضراتها الخمسين، مكتباً علمياً. اما المصانع التي يزيد عدد مستحضارتها عن الخمسين فيكون لكل منها مكتب علمي تناط ادارته بصيدلي لبناني قانوني متفرغ وتنحصر أعمال هذا المكتب بما يأتي: 
1 - توزيع النماذج الطبية المجانية من الادوية على الأطباء وأطباء الأسنان والأطباء البيطريين والمستشفيات والمستوصفات ومؤسسات البحوث العلمية. 
2 - توزيع مواد الدعاية كافة من نشرات وكتب ومجلات ومطبوعات علمية وطبية واشرطة سينمائية علمية وتنظيم الندوات والمحاضرات العلمية. 
3 - توجيه الدعاية الطبية علمياً للموظفين الملحقين به والتي تناط بالصيادلة والأطباء المتفرغين ومعاونيهم الحائزين على شهادات علوم طبية أو بيولوجية، تؤهلهم لهذا، على ان تحفظ حقوق العاملين في حقل الدعاية الطبية قبل صدور هذا القانون بعد ابرازهم أوراق تثبت قيامهم بهذه الاعمال مدة لا تقل عن سنتين في مستودعات الادوية التي عملوا لديها وتصديقها من نقابة الصيادلة أو الاطباء أو ابراز أوراق تسجيل لدى الضمان الاجتماعي وايصالات دفع ضرائب الدخل. تقدم المكاتب العلمية وجميع المؤسسات الصيدلانية لائحة بأسماء الصيادلة أو الأطباء الذين يعملون لديها إلى وزارة الصحة العامة - مصلحة الصيدلة - على مسؤولية مدير المكتب أو المؤسسة وكل افادة غير صحيحة تعرض مرتكبها للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية والتسعين من هذا القانون. 

المادة 74- 1 - لا يرخص بإنشاء مستودع إلا لصيدلي لبناني أو صيادلة لبنانيين احدهم متفرغ مرخص له بمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة في لبنان. لا يجوز للصيدلي صاحب المستودع ان يكون صاحب صيدلية أو مختبر ولا شريكاً في احدهما وعليه ان يتولى إدارة مستودعه بنفسه طيلة الدوام الرسمي وتطبق عليه انظمة الحضور والدوام وشروط الغياب كما هي مطبقة على الصيدلي صاحب الصيدلية. 
2 - لا يجوز للمستودع ان يكون له فروع اخرى، إلا انه يستثنى من هذا الأمر المستودعات التي لها فروع مرخص بها قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون شرط ان يتولى إدارة كل فرع صيدلي قانوني متفرغ. يجوز اعطاء الترخيص لشركة يكون احد شركائها صيدلياً قانونياً‚مجازاً بممارسة المهنة في لبنان. تناط مسؤولية المستودع الفنية بصيدلي قانوني متفرغ. يعطى الترخيص للشركة، بعنوانها، أو باسمها التجاري. 
3 - تناط بأحد الشركاء الصيادلة إدارة المستودع الفنية وتطبق عليه نفس الشروط المطبقة على الصيدلي صاحب المستودع المنوه عنه في الفقرة الأولى ويكون هذا الصيدلي مسؤولاً تجاه وزارة الصحة. يرخص بإنشاء فرع واحد أو أكثر للشركة ولا يعطى الترخيص إلا إذا توافرت في الفرع الشروط المطبقة في الفقرة اعلاه كما انه يخضع للمعاملات القانونية لإنشاء المستودعات. 
4 - يبلغ قرار الترخيص بإنشاء المستودع إلى كل من نقابة الصيادلة ونقابة مستوردي الادوية وأصحاب المستودعات في لبنان. 

المادة 75- يشترط في المستودع: 1 - ان لا يكون في طابق واقع على مستوى الطريق العام. 2 - ان يكون له مدخل خاص. 3 - ان لا يتعاطى صاحبه فيه إلا بيع الاشياء والادوية التي تباع في الصيدليات. 

المادة 76- يعطى الترخيص المشروط في المادة الخامسة والسبعين لطالبه. صيدلياً أو شركة، بناء على طلب يشتمل على عنوان المستودع وعلى تصريح الطالب بأنه مالك أو مستأجر للمستودع، مرفقاً‚بنسخة عن سند الملكية أو عن عقد الايجار، وإذا كان الطلب صادراً عن شركة فيجب ان يرفق بنسخة عن عقد الشركة ونظامها. 

المادة 77- تطبق على المستودعات احكام المادتين العاشرة والحادية عشرة من هذا القانون ولايجوز نقلها من مكان إلى آخر إلا باجازة من وزارة الصحة العامة. وتعطى هذه الاجازة حكماً إذا توفرت في المكان الجديد الشروط القانونية. 

المادة 78- لا يجوز لأصحاب المستودعات بيع أو توزيع الادوية لغير الصيادلة أصحاب الصيدليات أو أصحاب المستودعات أو الذين رخص لهم بالبيع من العموم بموجب هذا القانون. 

المادة 79- يجب على أصحاب المستودعات ان يمسكوا قيوداً للداخل والخارج من المنتجات والادوية التي يحرزونها. كما يجب على من لديه مواد مخدرة أو مواد تخليقية مسك سجلات اضافية خاصة لكل منها. وفي كل الأحوال يجب ان تكون القيود المدرجة في السجلات مثبتة لجهة المواد الداخلة إلى المستودع بالقوائم العائدة إليها ولجهة المواد الخارجة منه بالايصالات المعطاة من أصحاب الصيدليات أو المرخص لهم، تحفظ هذه المستندات مدة خمس سنوات. تخضع المستودعات للتفتيش المفروض على الصيدليات. 

الباب السابع - في تسعيرة الادوية 
المادة 80- يضع وزير الصحة العامة بقرار يصدر عنه تعرفة باسعار بيع المستحضرات الصيدلانية الجاهزة ويصار إلى وضع أسس تسعير الأدوية بموجب لجنة مؤلفة بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة وبعد أخذ رأي الوزارات المختصة ونقابتي الصيادلة ومستوردي الأدوية وأصحاب المستودعات ومصنعي الادوية. يذكر على كل طلب محال إلى لجنة الاسعار رقم وتاريخ التسجيل لدى اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة والخمسين من هذا القانون، وعلى اللجنة ان تبت بكل طلب يردها من اللجنة العلمية في مهلة أقصاها شهر واحد إذا كان مرفقاً‚بجميع المستندات اللازمة. وفي هذه الحال، إذا لم تبت اللجنة بالطلب في المهلة المذكورة يمنح الوزير اجازة استيراد أو تصنيع أو تسويق لمدة سنة بالتسعيرة التي تقدم بها صاحب العلاقة. ثم يوقف استيراده أو يتقيد بالتسعيرة المحددة من قبل اللجنة. تضع وزارة الصحة العامة دليلاً للمستحضرات الصيدلانية المرخصة والتي وافقت عليها اللجنة الفنية وحددت اسعارها لجنة الاسعار. لا يجوز بيع دواء في لبنان خلافاً لما هو مسجل في هذا الدليل وبالسعر الرسمي المحدد من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة. 
الباب الثامن - في عدم الجمع بين مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة ووظيفة عامة والتعليم 
المادة 81 - يمنع الجمع بين مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة في مؤسسة صيدلانية وبين: 1 - أية وظيفة رسمية مدنية أو عسكرية. 2 - التعليم بصفة استاذ متفرغ في معاهد الطب أو الصيدلة وسواها. إلا انه يجوز للصيدلي الذي يتولى اية وظيفة رسمية مدنية أو عسكرية أو يمارس التعليم بصفة استاذ متفرغ أن يملك مؤسسة صيدلانية شرط ان يتعاقد مع صيدلي مجاز ومتفرغ لادارتها. 
الباب التاسع - في التفتيش 
المادة 82 - تأميناً لتطبيق القوانين والانظمة المرعية المتعلقة بمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة ومكافحة غش المواد ذات الخصائص الطبية أو الصحية والتحقق من نوعية المنتجات والتحري عن صنع وبيع المستحضرات أو المركبات الصيدلانية بدون ترخيص قانوني، يجري دورياً‚وكلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، تفتيش الصيدليات وخزائن الأدوية وبصورة عامة جميع الاماكن التي تصنع أو تودع أو تعرض للبيع أو التوزيع فيها منتجات ذات خصائص طبية أو صحية أو سامة. ويجب علىالصيادلة وأصحاب مستودعات الادوية والأطباء المصرح لهم بموجب المادة الثانية والثلاثين من هذا القانون وكل من في حيازتاه منتجات ذات خصائص طبية أو صحية أو سامة سواء كانوا مالكين لمؤسسات أو مديرين لها ان يسمحوا للمفتش الصيدلي بمعاينة المنتجات الموجودة في مستودعاتهم أو مصانعهم أو أماكن عيادتهم وملحقاتهم. ويجب عليهم ان يطلعوه لدى طلبه على جميع المستندات المتعلقة بمزاولة مهنتهم من الناحية الفنية وان يمكنوه من زيارة جميع الاماكن والملحقات المستعملة لتجارتهم وحرفهم والكشف على القيود والسجلات الخاصة بالمواد التخليقية والمخدرات وأخذ عينات عند اللزوم للتحاليل وذلك بأمر من رئيس مصلحة الصيدلة. يصار إلى اجراء تحاليل على جميع الادوية النظامية عند استيرادها أو تصنيعها قبل السماح ببيعها وتوزيعها، في المختبر المركزي التابع لوزارة الصحة، إضافة إلى نتائج التحاليل التي تصدر عن مختبر مراقبة النوعية في المصانع المنتجة، ولوزارة الصحة عند الاقتضاء تحليل أي مستحضر صيدلاني بالاسم التجاري على نفقة المستورد أو المصنع في مهلة خمسة أيام. 
1 - الادوية النظامية: التحليل اجباري عند كل عملية استيراد ولكل طبخة، على ان تعطى النتيجة في غضون خمسة أيام من تقديم المواد موضوع التحليل، ويبرم المختبر المركزي بتسليم الطلب فوراً واعطاء ايصال بالاستلام وإذا لم تعط نتائج التحليل في غضون الأيام الخمسة، يسمح للمستورد أو للمصنع بتسويقها أو تصنيعها على مسؤوليته الخاصة. 
2 - الادوية الخاصة: التحليل عند اللزوم، إلا ان طلب شهادة مراقبة نوعية كل طبخة دواء تصنع محلياً، أو تستورد هو أمر الزامي. 
3 - اللقاحات ومشتقات الدم: يطلب بالإضافة إلى ما هو مذكور اعلاه، شهادة مراقبة نوعية لكل طبخة من مختبر الرقابة الحكومي في بلد المنشأ. 
4 - بالنسبة للمواد الصيدلانية والطبية ومواد التجميل، يصار إلى طلب شهادة صلاحية من السلطات الصحية في بلد المنشأ، ويمنع استيراد المواد المعقمة إذا لم تتضمن العبوات تاريخ الصنع وتاريخ الفعالية ورقم الطبخة وطريقة ونوع التعقيم (وهذا يشمل استيفاء الشروط الصحية للحاجز الذكري preservative وموانع الحمل). 
5 - بالنسبة للحليب المعد للأطفال، يخضع استيراده لشهادة صلاحية من بلد المنشأ (السلطات الرقابية) ويخضع استيراده للتسجيل والتسعير. 

المادة 83- يحلف كل من المفتشين التابعين لدائرة التفتيش الصيدلي في مصلحة الصيدلية اليمين الاتية أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى (الغرفة المدنية): "اقسم بالله بأن أقوم بوظيفتي بامانة واخلاص وشرف وان اعمل على تطبيق القوانين والانظمة بكل دقة وان احافظ على سر المهنة وكرامتها". ويمكنهم ان يطلبوا معاونة رجال القوى العامة عند الاقتضاء. يجري تفتيش الصيدليات والمؤسسات الصيدلانية من قبل صيدلي مفتش سواء أكان وحده أو برفقة رئيسه. 

المادة 84- يضع المفتش بعد كل تفتيش يقوم به محضراً عن نتيجة ذلك مشتملاً على ملاحظات من جرى التفتيش لديه ويرفعه لرئيسه. وفي حال وقوف المفتش على مخالفات، وفقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في الباب العاشر (العقوبات) ينظم محضراً بالمخالفات في موقع المخالفة وتبلغ نقابة الصيادلة ونقابة مستوردي الادوية وأصحاب المستودعات في لبنان نسخة عن هذا المحضر. أما عند انطباق المخالفة على أحكام المادتين التاسعة والثمانين والتسعين من هذا القانون، فيقوم المفتش بعملية مصادرة الدواء بعد تنظيم جردة تفصيلية بالكمية والأصناف المصادرة. 

المادة 85 - تضبط مخالفات النصوص القانونية المتعلقة بالغش وبقانون المخدرات وبصحة المكاييل والموازين وسائر أدوات الصيدليات وتنظم المحاضر بها وفقاً للأحكام القانونية المتعلقة بها. ويعود هذا الحق للمفتشين التابعين لمصلحة الصيدلة في وزارة الصحة العامة دون سواهم بالرغم من كل نص مخالف ودون ان يترتب على ذلك أي مساس بالصلاحيات المخولة لرجال الضابطة العدلية. 
الباب العاشر - في العقوبات المادة 86- يعاقب بغرامة من عشرة ملايين إلى خمسين مليون ليرة لبنانية وبالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين بالإضافة إلى مصادرة الدواء أو الادوية لحساب وزارة الصحة العامة كما من ينشئ صيدلية أو مؤسسة صيدلانية أو يصنع ويبيع بالجملة أو بالمفرق أو يوزع أدوية أو يحرزها بقصد البيع أو التوزيع بدون أن يكون متمماً الشروط القانونية وحائزاً الترخيص القانوني. ولا يجوز في مطلق الأحوال ان تقل عقوبة الحبس عن ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة عن حدها الادنى. وعند التكرار تضاعف العقوبة. ولوزارة الصحة العامة ان تقفل بصورة مؤقتة الصيدلية أو المؤسسة المنشأة خلافاً للقانون إلى ان يصدر القضاء حكمه النهائي في القضية. 

المادة 87- يعاقب بغرامة من ستة ملايين إلى عشرين مليون ليرة لبنانية وبالحبس من شهرين إلى ستة أشهر أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل صاحب مستودع يبيع لغير المؤسسات الصيدلانية المجازة، ولا يجوز في مطلق الأحوال ان تقل عقوبة الحبس عن شهرين والغرامة عن حدها الأدنى، وعند التكرار تضاعف العقوبة بالإضافة إلى أقفال المستودع وسحب رخصته. 

المادة 88- يستهدف للعقوبة ذاتها المنصوص عليها في المادة السابعة والثمانين كل صاحب صيدلية أو مستودع أو مصنع أو مستورد أو وكيل يمتنع عن بيع الأدوية أو يقفل محله دون اذن من وزاة الصحة العامة. ولهذه الوزارة ان تصادر الادوية موضوع الاحتكار. 

المادة 89- يستهدف للعقوبة ذاتها المنصوص عليها في المادة السابعة والثمانين من هذا القانون ويمنع من مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة كل صيدلي يمكن باعارة اسمه أو بأية وسيلة كانت اشخاصاً غير صيادلة من مزاولة هذه المهنة. ويعاقب أيضاً بالعقوبة ذاتها سائر الأشخاص المنصوص عليهم في الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة الرابعة عشرة من هذا القانون عند مخالفتهم لأحكام الفقرة المذكورة. 

المادة 90- يعاقب بغرامة من عشرة ملايين إلى خمسين مليون ليرة لبنانية كل مستورد أو مستودع يسعر أو يبيع الدواء أو المستحضرات الصيدلانية خلافاً لمندرجات قرار وزير الصحة العامة بتحديد التسعيرة. ولا يجوز في مطلق الأحوال ان تقل الغرامة عن حدها الأدنى. كما انه يحق للوزارة ان تصادر الدواء وتبيعه من الصيدليات بالسعر المحدد وعلى هذه الاخيرة ان تدفع الثمن للمستورد. وفي حال ارتكاب المخالفة المذكورة من قبل صيدلية لا يجوز ان تقل الغرامة عن نصف حدها الاعلى بالإضافة إلى ذلك يصادر الدواء من قبل الوزارة. 

المادة 91- يمكن استرداد رخصة الاستثمار مؤقتاً أو نهائياً بمقتضى قرار من وزير الصحة العامة يصدر بعد سماع صاحب العلاقة وذلك في الأحوال الاتية: 1- فقدان رخصة صاحب العلاقة احد الشروط القانونية. 2- اعلان افلاس الصيدلي. وتعاد الرخصة إذا انتهى الافلاس بعقد مصالحة نهائي. 3- صدور حكم جزائي يثبت الحاقه الضرر بصحة الغير نتيجة عمل من أعمال مهنته. 

المادة 92- يعاقب بغرامة من عشرة ملايين إلى خمسين مليون ليرة لبنانية، وبالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين بالإضافة إلى مصادرة الدواء لحساب وزارة الصحة العامة كل من يرتكب الغش في المواد الصيدلانية، أو يبيع أدوية مزورة أو مهربة أو منتهية الصلاحية أو غير مسجلة أو ممنوع التداول بها. يسقط من حق مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة كل صيدلي يحكم عليه بجناية أو بجنحة شائنة أو يرتكب الغش في المواد الصيدلانية أو يبيع أدوية سرية أو مخدرات أو من أجل مزاولة مهنة الطب بصورة غير قانونية. 

المادة 93- جميع المخالفات الأخرى لأحكام هذا القانون يعاقب مرتكبها بالغرامة من أربعة ملايين إلى عشرة ملايين ليرة لبنانية. ولا يجوز في مطلق الأحوال ان تقل الغرامة عن حدها الأدنى. وعند التكرار تضاعف الغرامة ويقضى بالحبس من عشرة أيام إلى شهر. ولا يجوز، عند التكرار، ان تقل عقوبتي الحبس عن نصفها والغرامة عن حدها الأعلى. الباب الحادي عشر - في الرسوم المادة 94- تستوفي وزارة الثقافة والتعليم العالي عن كل مرشح لامتحان "الكولوكيوم" المفروض لمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة رسم تسجيل مقطوع يحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الثقافة والتعليم العالي ووزير المالية. 
راجع القانون رقم 247 الصادر في 7/8/2000 فيما يتعلق بتعديل تسمية وزارة الثقافة والتعليم العالي
المادة 95- تستوفي وزارة الصحة رسماً مقطوعاً عن: أ- كل اجازة بممارسة مهنة الصيدلة على الأراضي اللبنانية. ب- كل اجازة فتح واستثمار صيدلية أو مستودع أو مصنع للأدوية في لبنان. ج- كل مستحضر ادوية يتم تسجيله في لبنان. تحدد قيمة هذه الرسوم بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الصحة العامة ووزير المالية. الباب الثاني عشر - أحكام انتقالية وختامية المادة 96- للمستورد أو خلفائه من أصحاب الحقوق غير الصيدلي المجاز من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ان يتابع عمله. وإذا كان صاحب مستودع فعليه ان يتخذ للادارة الفنية صيدلياً قانونياً متفرغاً بدوام طيلة أوقات دوام المستودع، ويجب ان لا يكون صاحب صيدلية ولا شريكاً فيها. 

المادة 97- على جميع المؤسسات والأشخاص المنصوص عليهم في هذا القانون ان يتقيدوا بأحكامه في مهلة ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 98- ان الصيدليات التي يملكها صيادلة قانونيين المرخص لها وفقاً للنصوص الاشتراعية النافذة قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون تبقى قائمة مهما كان عددها والمسافة الفاصلة بعضها عن بعض. وإذا اضطرت من جراء قوة قاهرة إلى تغيير مكانها حق لها ان تبقى في الجوار شرط ان تراعي ذات المسافة التي كانت تفصل بينها وبين أقرب صيدلية لها، وبعد موافقة وزارة الصحة العامة. 

المادة 99- مع مراعاة أحكام القانون المتعلق بانشاء مكتب وطني للادوية تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو غير المؤتلفة ومضمونه. 

المادة 100- يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------

